# Droid Bionic, Toshiba Thrive And Pdanet Tablet



## rsargent7677 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm new to this forum; however, I have read the "How to" on tethering the Droid Bionic to a Xoom via bluetooth. I have the subject equipment and have installed Pdanet tablet on both the phone and the tablet. The two will pair, indicate they're connected, Fail to connect BT server (java.io.IOException: Device or resource busy) or that internet is not connected. I uninstalled and reinstalled Pdanet Tablet on my phone, due to no wifi where I live, I have not done this with the tablet. Maybe, I'm not understanding your group, but my phone is not rooted. Does it have to be rooted to do this? Also, if all else fails, would it be possible to install the regular Pdanet on the tablet and connect by USB - I'm guessing no because that app is designed for a different operating system (i.e., Windows, etc.)

Help me out here as I, like others do not want to pay the extra fee to make my phone a hotspot. Paying for unlimited data is enough.

Thanks for any help you can give me. BTW, I need this a.s.a.p.


----------



## Johncsuh (Oct 21, 2011)

I get the same problem with my ASUS TF and Droid Bionic. Im clueless here too


----------



## Johncsuh (Oct 21, 2011)

Bump.

This issue continues to boggle me and I have followed instructions to the most specific detail

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe I'm reading this wrong but are you trying to wifi tether?

You need to use SQLite Editor go into Motorola Settings(the one with the tool handle)--->setting.db---> settings. Filter for the word check. Find the check entitlement box and change the value to 0 and now you should be able to use Mobile hotspot to create a wifi hotspot.

My directions might be sort of off because that's from memory. If you search Youtube there should be videos on how to do it.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

Also you will need root. That's the best way to get wifi tethering working on the Bionic. I could never get PDAnet or any other tethering program to work


----------



## rsargent7677 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cronos said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong but are you trying to wifi tether?
> 
> You need to use SQLite Editor go into Motorola Settings(the one with the tool handle)--->setting.db---> settings. Filter for the word check. Find the check entitlement box and change the value to 0 and now you should be able to use Mobile hotspot to create a wifi hotspot.
> 
> My directions might be sort of off because that's from memory. If you search Youtube there should be videos on how to do it.


No, I was attempting to tether using bluetooth connection. Unfortunately, no matter what I've done it hasn't worked. I'm a little afraid of rooting as I don't know enough about doing so. I'm not totally technilogically challenged, but I'm not a rocket scientist either. lol. Isn't there a way around this without rooting the phone?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

Just a question but what's the advantage of tethering through bluetooth if all you're looking for is internet access?


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cronos said:


> Just a question but what's the advantage of tethering through bluetooth if all you're looking for is internet access?


Cronos, I have root on my Bionic and I experimented with tether using the SQL data base edit as suggested and it worked as it should. I stopped using this method after warnings that VZW can track activity and log your use. If you pay the per month charge to tether that's the way VZW wants it. I don't and I am grandfathered in to unlimited data and don't want to risk getting a warning or worse. I tether via Bluetooth instead with Bionic and Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet. You don't need PDA net the configuration is built in to the Bionic and most tablets. Please note that VZW does not like subscribers to hot spot the 4gLTE network so they have this locked down pretty tight. When I initially tried the Bluetooth tether I could not connect I messed with different settings and while messing around with 4g cdma toggle I found out that this will only work if you throttle your phone data to 3g (cdma) will not work on 4gLTE. This is good enough for me I am happy with the speed and browsing experience.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I think Verizon can track either if they want too. It's still data being transferred over their network. If you're really worried about getting in trouble then I'd suggest you don't tether or pay for it. I would also say that using an Android tablet might fool them since it's probably similar data to what's transferred over the phone. I really have no idea though and just hope they have better things to worry about.


----------



## sarhound (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got the Thrive/Bionic combo working via Wi-Fi tether. Both are rooted and stock, at the moment.

http://droidbionicroot.com/droid-bi...i-tether-mobile-hotspot-on-your-droid-bionic/

I don't think that I did the database hack, since I don't have SQLite; I think I just did the Targa profile on the 
Pre-101 apk. (I've slept a few nights since I got it running, so my memory is a little hazy.) It hooked right in without a problem. It's taken me 3 months to be able to get my wifi tether back; it team great on my Droid Incredible, but took much wailing and gnashing of teeth to get cooperation from the Bionic.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive using Tapatalk


----------

